
Show HN: The simplest way to detect corners on a image - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/naiveCorners
======
atum47
They're giving me a hard time about this project over reddit. Well, my point
is: it's very easy to import OpenCV into python and call a bunch of read to
use functions to do your processing for you
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cECiMgXvMKQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cECiMgXvMKQ)),
another thing entirely is to try to come up with your very own solution.

I named this algorithm Naive Corners because I know it's not robust, efficient
or ready to use in production, but I thought it was cool enough to share with
people.

~~~
vikramkr
Do you have the reddit link? I'm curious to see what people are saying.

It's certainly interesting- I don't think it actually performs corner
detection from the YouTube video on the site if thise black staticky areas are
what your algo is picking up then obviously those arent corners) but
nonetheless an interesting idea.

~~~
atum47
[https://www.reddit.com/r/computervision/comments/c9ta80/the_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/computervision/comments/c9ta80/the_simplest_way_to_detect_corners_on_a_image/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share)

